# Why did my WiFi go out?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The Roamio is easier to use and the software lets me watch any show I transferred to the Bolt, without actually using the Bolt. I am trying to clear all the shows from the Roamio for various reasons, including the tech support's recommendation that the Roamio be replaced because it was making so much noise.

The last time I watched a show on the Roamio which was stored on the Bolt was Sunday afternoon.

Yesterday when I transferred shows using the desktop, something didn't look right. When I checked to confirm the shows transferred so I could delete them from the Roamio, the Roamio told me it couldn't find the Bolt.

I turned on the TV connected to the Bolt and went to settings and then network. It told me I was using the Ethernet and I could switch to Wi-Fi. I did that, but how did it end up switching? If Wi-Fi had been a problem (a tech support person had told me earlier the signal was not very strong) I could have switched my Series 3 to Wi-Fi and used its cord.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Actually, I couldn't have used the cord for the Series 3. The problem happened again and I had to sign in again. The Roamio still can't find the Bolt and this has nothing to do with the WiFi, which was working fine last night.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't have time to contact tech support, but the last time I did they told me use the web site on the desktop. That didn't work either.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

reboot both machines. I've had that happen before.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I contacted tech support again. While I wasn't told to reboot, I was told to connect to the TiVo service. I tried moving one show from the Bolt to the Roamio and it could not be done. I was asked to try another browser and go back to the web site, but that didn't work. The next thing I was told was to move multiple shows. The only reason for me to do that was to continue the process of clearing out the Roamio, which I was told to do because it needed replacing. I don't think that will be necessary. I think the person overreacted. However, the shows I was transferring did show up on my Bolt's To Do List.

I just went ahead and watched the one show on the Bolt and will probably have to do that more times. There wasn't a lot that I had to do differently, so that worked out fine. The one thing I can't do is press the left button when I am through. I get told I have no favorite channels or something like that. So when I get a strange message or nothing happens, I have to remember the Back button.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

One more problem: when it comes time to delete because most episodes from the Roamio transfer more than once, I have to remember not to press "select", but I have to press the right arrow for the list of options. If I get it wrong, it's Back, not Left. And there was something messing up my ability to slow down the closing credits of a show I watched. I don't think the Roamio has all this junk when I am going slow, but only when I pause.

I haven't tried rebooting the Bolt to see if my Roamio can "find" it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

And I never had to reboot. Last night on my Roamio, My Bolt was above the two older machines at the end of the list of shows and where to find shows. I was able to see and even watch what was on the Bolt.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

And now my Roamio can't find my Bolt again.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Now my Roamio can't connect to the TiVo service. It says the Ethernet cable is unplugged. I checked both ends and everything appears fine. I tried switching to wi-fi and it says the setting isn't right. I don't know what that means. The Ethernet cable got tangled with other wires and a big heavy suitcase was on top of it but I dealt with all that. It was working fine last night.

I'm going to investigate this later but I need to finish what I need to do on the computer.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> Now my Roamio can't connect to the TiVo service. It says the Ethernet cable is unplugged. I checked both ends and everything appears fine. I tried switching to wi-fi and it says the setting isn't right. I don't know what that means. The Ethernet cable got tangled with other wires and a big heavy suitcase was on top of it but I dealt with all that. It was working fine last night.
> 
> I'm going to investigate this later but I need to finish what I need to do on the computer.


​


unclehonkey said:


> reboot both machines. I've had that happen before.


This actually worked.

Ethernet cable was unplugged (but it wasn't)

I didn't solve the wi-fi problem but my Roamio connected to the TiVo service.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

And once again, the Roamio found the Bolt.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

And once again, the Roamio can't find the Bolt.

Why can't my Roamio find my Bolt?


----------

